

Ask HN: Good place to find budding designers? - jawns

I've had good luck hiring college students and recent grads for past projects.  You take more of a risk than you do when you hire somebody with more experience, but that also means their rates are lower.<p>I'd like to give one of my sites a facelift and am looking specifically for a designer -- I can do all the coding myself, but want someone to take care of the visuals.<p>Looking for recommendations on where I can find budding designers.  Would prefer not to slog through some of the bigger sites that also have more experienced designers.  Are there any sites that are focused on just budding designers?
======
dmils4
<http://www.dribbble.com> \- best site for this hands down.

